
FBI Opens Probe of iPad Breach - jacquesm
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704312104575299111189853840.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLETopStories
======
makecheck
I wish this would stop being referred to as some kind of iPad breach in every
headline.

This is basically what happened: "FBI investigating breach in AT&T web site
that led to exposure of AT&T customer information". Period.

------
ax0n
The web developers who put this into place should be the ones lynched.

All that "Goatse Security" did was put together a quick and dirty Luhn
algorithm and start generating serial numbers to grab data from a publicly-
accessible part of AT&T's website. Shady? Sure. Malicious? Perhaps. Illegal? I
really don't think so. I'd kind of liken it to creating a script to check
generated lists of phone numbers against one of those "people search" sites to
scrape data.

